# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Itä-Suomen maaseutuliikenne säästyy isommalta karsinnalta

## kemkim

> Kuopio. Itä-Suomen lääni on saamassa liikenne- ja viestintäministeriöltä lisää rahaa karsintauhan alla olevan linja-autoliikenteen tukemiseen. Itä-Suomen lääninhallitus arvioi lisämäärärahan olevan puolisen miljoonaa euroa. Lääninhallituksen ylitarkastajan Seppo Huttusen mukaan sillä voitaisiin säästää noin puolet lopetusuhan alla olevista vuoroista. Ministeriö päättää lisämäärärahojen jaosta helmikuussa. Viime syksynä liikenne- ja viestintäministeriö arvioi, että tänä ja ensi vuonna koko maassa lopetetaan 520 bussivuoroa. Kannattamattomia vuoroja joudutaan karsimaan, koska niiltä katoaa valtion ostopalvelutuki.
> 
> Rajuin karsinta olisi koskenut ensimmäisenä Itä-Suomea, jossa ensi kesän lopetuslistalle joutui 173 runkovuoroa. Nyt tilanne helpottaa vähän. "Olemme valmistautuneet siihen, että saisimme noin 500 000 euroa enemmän kuin viime syksynä arvioitiin", Huttunen sanoo. "Siten supistaminen jäisi 80:n ja 100 vuoron väliin. Eli pystyisimme vielä ostamaan noin puolet lakkauttamislistalla olevista vuoroista." Lisärahalla otetaan lopetuslistalta ensiksi pois kuntien väliset vuorot. Siten yritetään turvata työ- ja koulumatkat toiselle paikkakunnalle julkisella liikennevälineellä.
> 
> (HS 25.1.2006)

----------


## viima

Nyt tästä säästyneestä liikenteestä on menossa ostoliikenteen tarjouskilpailu. Ilmeisesti ensimmäistä kertaa kaikki ostoliikenteen tarjouskilpailuasiakirjat liitteineen ovat saatavilla  Lääninhallituksen ostoliikenteen kilpailutuksen nettisivuilta. 

Saatavilla ovat asiakirjat mm. kilpailutettavien kohteiden aiemmista matkustajamääristä, reiteistä, aikatauluista, kalustovaatimuksista ja tarjouskilpailun sekä liikenteen ehdoista.

----------


## viima

Itä-Suomen bussiliikenteen lakkautuslista on valmistunut, Helsingin Sanomat uutisoi: Bussivuorojen karsiminen alkaa Itä-Suomesta. Lakkautuksia ja aikataulumuutoksia tulee lisää vuodenvaihteessa. Itä-Suomea koskettaa myös sisämaan yöjunavuorojen lakkautus syyskuun alussa ja junien pysähtymispaikkojen muutokset samaan aikaan.

Lakkautettavista vuoroista on  lista lääninhallituksen sivulla. 

Joitain vuoroja siirtyy kuntien ostettavaksi (pakolliset koululaisvuorot ja sisäistä liikennettä), mutta ainakin lauantaipäivien asiointiliikenne tulee vähenemään ja joillain alueilla loppumaan kokonaan. Nurmeksen alueella vuorojen karsinta näyttää olevan varsin rajua.

----------

